# DeRosa Corum SL



## thavisri

I got this 2005 Corum since 2007 and started to build a "SL" version. I was first intent to make it well around 15 lbs.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

What fork? Looks very nice. Build it soon. It's sad to look at like that.


----------



## thavisri

After waiting and waiting for components ordered from around the world. Here is the final result.


----------



## thavisri

I decided to replace original Mizuno fork with Scapula SP Tuned to save weight. ZG Ti07 breakset with Swissstop (I use green compond for my regular ride on Eurus). Edge Composite with M5 hub and CxRay spoke with Tufo S3 Lite and Cabon Ti quick release.


----------



## WWU

WOW.

I like your choice of components. VERY clean look, and it sure looks ready for a race.


----------



## thavisri

Extralite QRC with Enduro Ceramic option is very nice. I replace the small chainring with Fibre-lyte 36.


----------



## thavisri

I drilled all the Titanium nuts. Not really for weight saved, but more for aesthetic look.


----------



## thavisri

Spending hours or riding on Tune Concorde saddle, no problem with mouse pad, very cheap , light and effective.


----------



## thavisri

And the final verdict? See yourself. I think I am ready to challenging cabon frame.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

impressive weight for a steel frame - and still beautiful! :thumbsup: 

however, i'd try to get rid of the tiso sticker on the top tube. and a black seatpost and black bar tape would be nice too.

anyway, enjoy the ride on this beauty!


----------



## kuyucaklı

Hi ,

It looks wonderfull . 

Regards, 

Tolga Gürgün


----------



## a_avery007

that is one really aesthetically pleasing bike!!

so how does that beauty ride?


----------



## teleguy57

*Source for anodized bolts?*

Wow, this is amazingly beautiful! From where did you source all the blue anodized bolts?


----------



## thavisri

*Daddy yo yo wrote:* _"however, i'd try to get rid of the tiso sticker on the top tube. and a black seatpost and black bar tape would be nice too."_

I agree, with carbon rim, black seatpost and black bar tape look much better. This is my normal setting. With Eurus and Continental 4000s, and the weight is around 6.7 kg.


----------



## pigpen

Looks like that was one fun project.

Wonder how long that carbon inner chainring will last?
How does the Campy shift on the Red cassette?

How much can you bench?


----------



## jhamlin38

one of the nicest rigs i've seen in a while. I love the neo-retro thing. The black, low profile cf wheels, goes dynoMITE with the frameset. I admire your creativity with the blue hudz, but you'll be happier when you put the original black ones back on. that with some black specialized roubaix wrap, and it'll be even more bad ass!
enjoy!


----------



## Pewe

Superbike. Really like the blue retroframe and the black modern components. Like a hot rod really.

Can you give as an impression on how it rides?


----------



## thavisri

I didn't have a chance to try Edge wheelsets on the Corum yet. But with Eurus, this frameset is very lively. IMO Scupula fork handling much better than the origianl Mizuno. It really "stick" to the road and absorbing all the bum. Accerelation is quick enough to pass most of the carbon frames even on the uphill. In fact, I just got Cervelo R3 SL last week and put the same Eurus wheelset. To be honest, this two frames feel almost the same, "lively" and very pleasent to ride all day long. R3 for sure feel very stiff and get "immediate" power transfer every time I stepped on the pedal. But I never miss R3 when I back to Corum.


----------



## thavisri

By the way, the inner Carbon chainring is very impressive. It is very stiff and I got smooth shift without any problem so far. According to Fibre-lyte, the laminated nature of carbon-fiber need very light pressure only during shifting. This will prevent chipping the chainring teeth. Anyway I dare not use carbon outer ring yet. I think it is more prone to chip than the inner ring.


----------

